# Debugger springt in andere Klassen



## abc123t (5. Dez 2016)

Hallo!
Ich habe nun seit einigen Wochen das Problem, dass mein Debugger plötzlich, während ich debugge, einfach in neue Klassen springt.
Wenn ich beispielsweise einen Scanner benutze springt er in die "Scanner.class". 
Es bringt mir logischerweise nichts, da er nicht wieder in mein Programm zurückspringt und ich somit nicht debuggen kann.
Ich hab schon versucht unter "Edit Source Lookup Path" den Ordner "Default" zu löschen und nur meine Programmordner hinzuzufügen, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Neuinstalliert habe ich Eclipse auch schon. 
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich vor ca 2 oder 3 Wochen die neuste Java Version runtergeladen hab (denn seitdem besteht das Problem)?
Liebe grüße!


----------



## Thallius (5. Dez 2016)

Was soll das heißen er springt in die Klasse? Solange es keine breakpoint gibt solltest du erstmal gar keinen Unterschied zu einem run ohne debugger bemerke. Wenn er im Scanner knallt, weil du irgendwelchen Mist da rein gibst, dann ist das halt so aber anhand des stacktraces solltest du ja sehen von wo der Scanner angesprungen wird und einfach dort einen breakpoint setzen und dann Step Byte step debuggen


----------



## abc123t (5. Dez 2016)

Ich habe es auch mit Programmen versucht, die zu 100% richtig sind, er springt einfach in eine klasse, zb Scanner.class oder auch String.class, das ist wohl etwas von eclipse selbst...


----------



## Thallius (5. Dez 2016)

Kapier ich nicht. Woran siehst du denn das er in diese Klasse springt?


----------



## abc123t (5. Dez 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
Das ist ganz am Anfang, da ist alles noch normal:
 

Dann, wenn ich auf Step into klicke passiert das:
 

und wenn ich nochmal auf Step into klicke:
 

Kann man da irgendwas gegen tun?


----------



## looparda (5. Dez 2016)

Hast du das JDK installiert und die sourcen in eclipse angegeben?
Step into springt aber auch nunmal in den Aufruf. Willst du nicht vielleicht Step over machen?


----------



## abc123t (5. Dez 2016)

was meinst du mit sourcen in eclipse angeben? Bzw. wie mache ich das denn?
Ich habe es bisher immer mit step into gemacht, und das hat auch super funktioniert, der debugger ist dann auch nur mein Programm durchgegangen.
Habe es nun mit Step Over gemacht, das gleiche Problem, es öffnet sich wieder eine Launcher.class


----------



## looparda (5. Dez 2016)

JDK scheint schon mal installiert zu sein, sehe ich im Pfad. Unter Installed JRE müsste das irgendwo zu finden sein - da sollte die src.zip irgendwo referenziert sein.

Schicke bitte mal ein Bild der gesetzten Breakpoints.

Ansonsten ist hier ein Weg genannt, damit der Debugger dort gar nicht mehr hält:
http://stackoverflow.com/a/10525351/772883


----------



## abc123t (5. Dez 2016)

Okay, das hat auf jeden Fall schon mal was gebracht, ich komme jetzt größtenteils durch den Code, nur an einigen Stellen ruft er immer noch "Launcher.Class" auf, hm..

 
Hier ist der Breakpoint, ich habe es immer so gemacht, dass ich am Anfang (der main-Methode) einen gesetzt habe, und eigentlich nie ein "End"-Breakpoint, da ich einmal den gesamten Code durchgehen möchte.


----------



## looparda (5. Dez 2016)

Ich habe gerade eclipse heruntergeladen und bei mir verhält es sich nicht so. Auch ist die src.zip nicht extra aufgeführt, entgegen meinem ersten Gedanken.
Ich meinte eine Liste aller Breakpoints um auszuschließen, dass dort ein Breakpoint gesetzt ist.


----------



## abc123t (5. Dez 2016)

Oh, meintest du das hier?


----------



## looparda (5. Dez 2016)

Ja, das sieht aber alles nach deinem eigenen Code aus. Scheint also auch nicht die Ursache zu sein.


----------



## thecain (5. Dez 2016)

Step into ist doch falsch. Das müsste Step over oder so ähnlich heissrn


----------



## Thallius (5. Dez 2016)

Step into geht natürlich in die Systemfunktionen. Genau dafür ist es ja auch da. Wenn du das nicht willst dann musst du step over benutzen.


----------



## abc123t (6. Dez 2016)

Naja, ich fand es nur komisch, da ich sonst immer Step Into verwendet habe, und es trotzdem normal gearbeitet hatte, wurde uns auch so in der Vorlesung erklärt.
Nachdem ich nun aber das package "java.lang" hinzugefügt habe und Step Over benutze, geht es wieder..
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

